# What I'm not doing



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2012)

Most of the time people post what they have been doing, but as most of you know I am side lined to the bench with an injury. So to help with my withdrawel symptoms of not being able to do anything I thought I would post what I can't do and should be doing
First up, this is what I see when I open the door to my shop, it's absolutly trashed. I need to clean a little, ok a lot, and put things away, BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT!
[attachment=8664] Next is the pile of south bend metal lathe parts that's all taged and bagged for easy identification and ready to be cleaned, repainted, etc. There is also a new/used headstock that I am dieing to get into for inspection. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8665]And in this corner you can see the cast iron bell ready to have the pullys cleaned and the motor installed. This is also where the metal lathe will go when I start to assemble it. I also plan to install a cabinet on the wall for finishing supplies, glues, etc, overhead in the same corner. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8666] And this one really pisses the wife off! A box elder bath cabinet for over the toilet in the bathroom I remodeled. I only started this cabinet about 10 monthes or so ago. And right next to it is a craigs list metal lathe chuck find, it's brand new and needs to have the grease cleaned off of it. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8667] Here's a nice spalted ash hollow form that i'm working on, almost done, just gotta hollow a little deeper, sand, and apply the finish. Oh and look cougar, chips and dust on my lathe to be cleaned off also. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8668]There's the last hollowing chisel that I'm making for myself with a slighly different curve, just gotta sand with 600 grit and install the handle. Which by the way, see the beautiful figured irw I got from Rob for the handle. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8669]Oh and here's a brand new router lift for the nice 3 1/4 hp porter cable router that I got a deal on. Just gotta mount it in my saw out feed table, when I get it cleaned off. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8670] Some of my finishing supplies that need to go in the cabinet that I'm going to mount on the wall in the corner over the lathe. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8671] Hey guys, I bet you remember this one, in that cute little strawberrie bag is the box elder that I got from Kevin, hollow form, should be ready for a final turn and finish now. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8672] And last but not least some of my turning stock that is calling to me to be played with. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT![attachment=8673] All right I guess that's about enough of my sarcasm. I'm just bored to death and really need to do something with my hands and I can't.:sad::sad: For me it's not I want to create and work with my hands, it's I have to, it's a big part of who I am. So this is just a way for me to vent and get it out of my system:fit:. And I have probably been driving everyone else here nuts since this is pretty much all I can do, I'm sorry!:sad::sad:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 4, 2012)

You are the man. Love your "messy" shop and tour. Keep on "not doin it" so we can see more.:davidguil:


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 4, 2012)

Well thats one good thing, you have plenty of time to entertain us all  You ARE doing that !
Its a nice shop you have, wish I had that much space. Only good thing about my 10'x12' shop is you dont have to walk far to grab another tool


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 4, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Most of the time people post what they have been doing, but as most of you know I am side lined to the bench with an injury. So to help with my withdrawel symptoms of not being able to do anything I thought I would post what I can't do and should be doing
> First up, this is what I see when I open the door to my shop, it's absolutly trashed. I need to clean a little, ok a lot, and put things away, BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT!
> Next is the pile of south bend metal lathe parts that's all taged and bagged for easy identification and ready to be cleaned, repainted, etc. There is also a new/used headstock that I am dieing to get into for inspection. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT!And in this corner you can see the cast iron bell ready to have the pullys cleaned and the motor installed. This is also where the metal lathe will go when I start to assemble it. I also plan to install a cabinet on the wall for finishing supplies, glues, etc, overhead in the same corner. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT! And this one really pisses the wife off! A box elder bath cabinet for over the toilet in the bathroom I remodeled. I only started this cabinet about 10 monthes or so ago. And right next to it is a craigs list metal lathe chuck find, it's brand new and needs to have the grease cleaned off of it. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT! Here's a nice spalted ash hollow form that i'm working on, almost done, just gotta hollow a little deeper, sand, and apply the finish. Oh and look cougar, chips and dust on my lathe to be cleaned off also. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT!There's the last hollowing chisel that I'm making for myself with a slighly different curve, just gotta sand with 600 grit and install the handle. Which by the way, see the beautiful figured irw I got from Rob for the handle. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT!Oh and here's a brand new router lift for the nice 3 1/4 hp porter cable router that I got a deal on. Just gotta mount it in my saw out feed table, when I get it cleaned off. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT! Some of my finishing supplies that need to go in the cabinet that I'm going to mount on the wall in the corner over the lathe. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT! Hey guys, I bet you remember this one, in that cute little strawberrie bag is the box elder that I got from Kevin, hollow form, should be ready for a final turn and finish now. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT! And last but not least some of my turning stock that is calling to me to be played with. BUT I'M NOT DOIN IT! All right I guess that's about enough of my sarcasm. I'm just bored to death and really need to do something with my hands and I can't.:sad::sad: For me it's not I want to create and work with my hands, it's I have to, it's a big part of who I am. So this is just a way for me to vent and get it out of my system:fit:. And I have probably been driving everyone else here nuts since this is pretty much all I can do, I'm sorry!:sad::sad:



I can't say that I blame you even a little bit my friend, because I am the same way, but I live where by 9 AM it's 100 degrees or more and too dam hot to be outside doing anything and the garage is even worse at 115-130 degrees, so believe me I FEEL YOUR PAIN and FRUSTRATION, I at least get from 5 AM to 9 AM, but with your messed up wing you can't even get that, So you just vent and rant all you want my friend, we are all here for you! To vent to when you need it !!!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2012)

Great post... Haven't you figured out anything you could do one-handed?


----------



## Brink (Aug 4, 2012)

Man, that's a killer, so much fun stuff, and can't play around. I was out a couple months a while back, just hated it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Great post... Haven't you figured out anything you could do one-handed?


Yeah, but my mom said I would go blind:no dice. more please:


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 5, 2012)

Man, you're not doing a LOT. Here's hoping that you can get back to it soon. I'm pulling for ya.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2012)

At least you aren't tripping over foxtail brooms in your disaster of a shop, looking for foxtail brooms.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> At least you aren't tripping over foxtail brooms in your disaster of a shop, looking for foxtail brooms.


Broom?............what's a broom?..............oh, that thing that holds up the wall all covered in dust.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2012)

Greg, I think the best thing you could do is hide that cabinet - maybe it would not irritate the wife so much if she could not see it.  Take it easy!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Greg, I think the best thing you could do is hide that cabinet - maybe it would not irritate the wife so much if she could not see it.  Take it easy!!


You mean pileing stuff on top of it and all around it doesn't work? I figured if I left a turning on the lathe it might distract her, as she claims most of my stuff anyway:dunno:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 5, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Man, you're not doing a LOT. Here's hoping that you can get back to it soon. I'm pulling for ya.


You mean to tell us that you actually looked at these photos of "Not doin it"s
shop? And you are still walking about?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > Man, you're not doing a LOT. Here's hoping that you can get back to it soon. I'm pulling for ya.
> ...


He's probably curled up on the floor in the fetal position in fear! I wonder if I should tell him that I have been working in his shop while he was away on vacation?......... Nah


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2012)

How much trouble could you actually cause Ken being that you're down to one good arm and all? I suppose you could move things around and cause quite a ruckus. I'm imaging Ken's shop has little outlines that perfectly match the tool which belongs in any given location... Kind of like those police marking around a body. What if you just swapped the wrenches around and put the hammer where the saw is supposed to be... That might be fun.:rofl2:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 5, 2012)

DKMD said:


> How much trouble could you actually cause Ken being that you're down to one good arm and all? I suppose you could move things around and cause quite a ruckus. I'm imaging Ken's shop has little outlines that perfectly match the tool which belongs in any given location... Kind of like those police marking around a body. What if you just swapped the wrenches around and put the hammer where the saw is supposed to be... That might be fun.:rofl2:


He would probably go postal.:davidguil:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2012)

DKMD said:


> How much trouble could you actually cause Ken being that you're down to one good arm and all? I suppose you could move things around and cause quite a ruckus. I'm imaging Ken's shop has little outlines that perfectly match the tool which belongs in any given location... Kind of like those police marking around a body. What if you just swapped the wrenches around and put the hammer where the saw is supposed to be... That might be fun.:rofl2:


Ok, so with one arm I could only make half the mess, he would still freak
Oh, so your into practical jokes, when I worked in shops as a mechanic us mechanics would mess with each other all the time. Grease the back side of the tool box drawer handles etc. I got tired of that and progressed to anti sieze on anything silver, don't know how much you know about anti sieze but it is a bugger to get off and once you discover that you have been had it's to late and it's all over you and everything.:rofl2::rotflmao3:The others quit messing with me!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2012)

DKMD said:


> How much trouble could you actually cause Ken being that you're down to one good arm and all? I suppose you could move things around and cause quite a ruckus. I'm imaging Ken's shop has little outlines that perfectly match the tool which belongs in any given location... Kind of like those police marking around a body. What if you just swapped the wrenches around and put the hammer where the saw is supposed to be... That might be fun.:rofl2:



Another thing to do would be to fill his DC with sawdust (because you know he empties it after every use) and swap the suction side with the exhaust side, making sure to stealthily and strategically place the exhaust end to shower the shop with saw-dusty delight first time he flips the switch. But of course you would go up for manslaughter cause he'd drop dead. 

This Kenbo being on vacation thin g is too much fun. We might be able to get away with some heated political debate if we don't watch ourselves. 

No, wait. We still have that  fuddy duddy to deal with. Someone send him and his bride a couple tickets to Disney land already so we can have some fun. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2012)

Really feelin his oats today- pickin on the old farts everywhere. Sorry Calif. is off our visit list- now some redneck state like Id. or Wy. now you are talkin...........


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the dc thing. I can see that if we had gone to the same school together as youngsters we would have been in so much trouble, but had a lot of laughs.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...I can see that if we had gone to the same school together as youngsters we would have ....



... ended up spending at least 5 to 10 in the big house together. 


:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > ...I can see that if we had gone to the same school together as youngsters we would have ....
> ...


Funny! LMAO


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 5, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > How much trouble could you actually cause Ken being that you're down to one good arm and all? I suppose you could move things around and cause quite a ruckus. I'm imaging Ken's shop has little outlines that perfectly match the tool which belongs in any given location... Kind of like those police marking around a body. What if you just swapped the wrenches around and put the hammer where the saw is supposed to be... That might be fun.:rofl2:
> ...


I like that idea alot. Where does he live?


----------

